# Calling those cursed with glasses!



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I did glasses for a long time (19 years); but, not the thin, sexy ones... rather the thicker, ultra-nerd glasses. But, I had laser surgery done on me and now I only need them for typing on the computer or reading. I could not see a damn thing without them, so I wore them out of necessity. Apparently, they're no longer the dreaded "Mark of Cain" they were once in schoolyards; but an item considered "cool", like braces.

... This century blows.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Started wearing glasses in the 7th grade. Thanks to a classmate I learned that year that just because the glasses were "flexible" that doens't mean you can just bend them into a pretzel shape...
> 
> Love wearing glasses now. Always throw the transitions on them. Like them as an aesthetic choice, one of the few creative-ish aesthetic choices I make.


No but seriously, I can't help but get a grin on my face whenever I see your avatar. That's just too funny xD.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Bionic Lens: The End of Glasses

Coming soon to an optometrist near you


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I started wearing glasses in my early 20s when I very quickly became nearsighted.

I had LASIK when I turned 30 and got my first 'real' job! It was fantastic and well worth the investment!

Lately I've been sensing that it might be time to go back and check my vision again. I was fine last time I checked 2 years ago, but I start feeling that the world is a bit blurry again. Oh well, I had a 10 year run... XD

My middle sister has always needed glasses (astigmatism), but she was apparently teased enough as a child that she'd rather walk around half-blind as an adult who just turned 40. 
She has a lot of vision related accidents (misjudging distances a lot) and she never managed to take her drivers license. It's pretty upsetting that people get bullied for wearing glasses - I mean, most people do it because it is a necessity. I hope that the bullying not as bad nowadays as a coupe of decades ago, but something tells me it probably hasn't changed much.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I love glasses. I've had them for most of my life. The only reason I don't wear mine is because the prescription is old and they're too big for me so they keep sliding down my nose. Once I get a new pair I'll wear them all the time like I used to when I was in school.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

I used to wear glasses when I was a kid, on top of having 2 surgeries when I was born due to being cross eyed. I eventually grew out of them, even though I loathed wearing them, and now have perfect vision for the past 5 years.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I had glasses since I was fucking 5 years old (had astigmatism). I was the first person in my class to get both glasses AND braces. Pretty much destined to be a nerd from day one.

I finally convinced my mom to let me get contacts when I was 14, wore them until I was about 20, then got too lazy to wear anything for a while. However although my astigmatism went away over time and is almost gone now, I got more nearsighted over time. Finally I got tired of not being able to see last year, and got glasses (I can't wear contacts because I work in a lab and sometimes have to work with concentrated acids, plus they mess up your eyes if you wear them for too many years).

Things I hate about glasses include: they are constantly getting smudged (I always carry alcohol wipes with me for this reason) and never seem to get fully clean even if you just washed them. They make me look several years older than I actually am. Guys don't seem to notice me as much. Also sometimes you see weird reflections out of the corner of your lenses, especially with that stupid bullshit "anti-glare coating" that LensCrafters" tricked me into getting.

One good thing is I got to get a pair of prescription Ray-Bans...I had never had a "nice" pair of sunglasses before that because I always considered it to be too expensive. On the other hand, this also means I can only own one pair of sunglasses at a time, because it would get way too expensive to put prescription lenses in multiple pairs.

Getting Lasik would be nice if I could afford it...but doesn't it make you go blind 10 years later, or something?


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I love being a four-eyes. Glasses make a great makeshift magnifier to light tinder. Needed to wear glasses when I was nine and gave four other students the courage to wear their glasses when they saw I had to courage to turn down popularity for self-sufficiency. I no longer had to ask the teacher to move me to the front row to see the darn white board. The thing I love about blurry vision, I can read the color blind dot charts with ease since all the dots blend together. Oh, and the 3D magic posters and postcards become easier to focus on also.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Whenever I get my eyes checked, the doctors always comment on how odd my vision is. I'm not sure why, other than the shitty astigmatism, but the last doc really pushed for me to go get Lasik. He said at my age, it's the prime time to do it. I laughed and said, "You don't know how poor I am, do you?" I wear glasses because it's easier for me to grab them and go then have to remember to put something in my eyes every morning. You'd think that would be easy to remember, but not for me. I think I look weird without glasses on, but I don't think they do anything for me on a sexual level


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

KimfoREVerA7x said:


> I hate that glasses pose as drugs; you think you need them, that you can't live without them then they mess you up...your eyes and now worse than ever...WHYYYY?!


ikr!!! My eyes went from -3 to -1.25 when I stopped wearing glasses altogether, but it took a month or so. I figure maybe I wouldn't need any glasses if I hadn't worn them at all. No optician EVER mentioned that eyesight could get better or that my glasses could be too strong for my eyes, they just told me to keep that stuff on my nose, "or else". I feel way better and more confident without them. 

also, nice name  foREVer.



thismustbetheplace said:


> Things I hate about glasses include: they are constantly getting smudged (I always carry alcohol wipes with me for this reason) and never seem to get fully clean even if you just washed them. They make me look several years older than I actually am. Guys don't seem to notice me as much. Also sometimes you see weird reflections out of the corner of your lenses, especially with that stupid bullshit "anti-glare coating" that LensCrafters" tricked me into getting.


IKR! No matter how much I clean them, unless I'm using some super-concentrated soap and wiping it aggressively after that, it becomes even dirtier after cleaning. 
Also, don't forget the lovely prism effect some of them cause, like when you're looking at an object at the left or right edge of each lens and you see yellow and blue outlines of objects... really distracting. 



> Getting Lasik would be nice if I could afford it...but doesn't it make you go blind 10 years later, or something?


Idk about the longer term, but it does depend on the price you pay...
My uncle got a somewhat cheaper LASIK surgery - he has to use eyedrops often to counteract dryness, apparently caused by the surgery.
Meanwhile my aunt got a more expensive LASIK surgery and has been free of any eye issues ever since.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I loathe glasses, and had to wear them since the age of six (-10 eyesight). They make me look like a nerd; and they restrict the vision. I've been wearing RGP contacts for the past four years, and they're brilliant - they're light and comfortable to wear; I have all round vision; and I feel like a human being.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate my glasses, I only wear them for lectures because, unless I sit really up front, I can't see. But they don't suit my face at all, they make me look EXTRA serious. And also if do my lashes a certain way they end up hitting the glass and scraping it every time I blink.


----------

